# Can you travel whilst renewing passport?



## weebit (Jul 12, 2013)

Silly question... (probably)

My wife needs to replace her South African passport which is expiring. We live in London and it apparently takes 4 months for a new one to be issued. I believe they don't take your old passport when applying, but is she able to travel on her old passport whilst we wait for her new passport to arrive?

thx


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Good luck with the process, its been 4 months since my wife renewed hers and there has been no sign of it. You can also apply for an emergency travel document.


----------

